# Babson College Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Officer - Full Time*
Babson College 
in Babson Park, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/07/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
Generally working under the supervision of a Police Sergeant, the Police Officer patrols the college campus to ensure protection and safety of the campus community, buildings, and property.
*Key Responsibilities:*

Responsible for the enforcement and compliance with the General Laws of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts and the policies, procedures and regulations of Babson College, consistent with the interests of protecting the lives, safety and property of the students, faculty, staff and visitors of Babson College.
Makes every effort to prevent theft, vandalism, trespass, and other violations and will investigate and document all reports according to established Public Safety Department policies and procedures.
Actively involved in Community Policing by providing a variety of services along with offering assistance and being a resource for members of the Babson College Community.
Responsible for other duties such as traffic and parking enforcement, foot and mobile escorts, desk communications and dispatching, providing a safe and secure environment at special events on campus, and response to routine service and emergency calls.
Participates in and delivers Crime Prevention programming.
Provides testimony at criminal court proceedings and/or participates in the Babson College's Office of Community Standards internal process.
May be responsible for training of other Public Safety personnel as necessary.
Assumes additional responsibilities as required.
*Supervision:*

Generally will be working under the supervision of a Sergeant or higher ranking member of the Police Department but may be called upon to supervise personnel of equal or lower rank.

*Education Requirements:*

Bachelor's Degree preferred but not required.
*Position Knowledge/Skills & Abilities Requirements:*

Police Officers must be a graduate of a full-time police academy certified by the Massachusetts Police Training Council; a Special State Police Officer Academy offered by the Massachusetts State Police.
Basic police firearms instruction and qualification course and/or recent re-qualification.
Hepatitis B vaccination and training in compliance with OSHA regulations; must maintain both throughout time in the position.
Knowledge of modern Public Safety and police practices in the areas of patrol, communications/dispatching, emergency medical/first responder services, investigation and crime prevention, with an understanding and commitment to the principles of Community Policing.
Strong human relations skills; an ability to analyze emergency and non-emergency situations and develop effective courses of action.
Strong written and oral communication skills are required; knowledge of criminal laws, court procedures and alternative administrative practices.
Demonstrated commitment to the mission of providing law enforcement and security services in a multi-cultural community that recognizes values and utilizes the individual differences and contributions of all people.
Knowledge of problem-solving methods; ability to become familiar with the operating procedures of various Babson College departments such as Community Standards, Residence Life, Student Affairs, IT, Facilities and others with whom constant interaction is required.
Security, health and safety, emergency medical or other safety related experience is recommended.
Strong technology skills in the use of the Criminal Justice Information Systems (CJIS), Information Management Corporation's Records System (IMC), alarm access control and monitoring system (Ccure) as well as proficiency in Microsoft Office (Word, Excel, Access, PowerPoint)
Envisions and proposes new methods to perform tasks that support ET&A; takes thoughtful risks; and accepts new and ongoing initiatives, objectives, and solutions to gain sought-after results.
Anticipates and embraces change; demonstrates willingness to achieve, acquire, and utilize new skills and challenging tasks; and is flexible in changing conditions.
*Working Conditions:*
Appointees must be willing to work flexible hours, schedules and overtime assignments.

May from time to time be required to conduct roles and responsibilities virtually or in-person including but not limited to, training, special projects, and Community Engagement activities that must be accounted for and appropriately documented as required. This may be determined by the Chief of Police or their designee.
Babson College requires all Babson faculty and staff members authorized to work on our campuses or any other property owned or controlled by the College to verify that they have been fully vaccinated for COVID-19. We have extended our vaccination policy to require a COVID-19 booster shot for all eligible community members as well. Faculty and staff must provide booster vaccination information upon hire or within 21 days of becoming eligible for a booster (unless granted a medical accommodation or religious exemption). Requests for medical accommodation or religious exemption should be addressed directly to Human Resources.
*Legal Requirements:*
The Police Officer must obtain and retain authority as a special State Police Officer in accordance with Massachusetts General Law c. 22c sec. 63 and in all training requirements mandated by Police Officer Standards and Training Commission. The Police Officer must meet all the requirements of becoming a Special Police Officer in the Town of Wellesley, Massachusetts and must possess a Massachusetts Class A License to carry Firearms.
Must have had a valid Class D Massachusetts Driver's License, and must be insurable as may be determined by Babson College Risk Management and its vendors. Must successfully complete and pass the College's vehicle training program within the first 60 days of employment; annual or more frequent review of employee's driving record based on the College insurer's criteria; and safety training as may be required from time to time.
*Special Requirements:*

Appointees to the Police Officer position must successfully complete a one year probationary period. Permanent and continuing appointment is contingent upon successful completion of all training programs designated by the Director of Public Safety or their designee.
*Mental and Physical Requirements:*
Appointees to the Police Officer position should be in good mental and physical condition, and are subject to psychological and physical fitness evaluations and drug testing as may from time to time be prescribed by the Director of Public Safety.
*Additional Experience, Skills & Abilities:*

Previous police experience, especially in a college or university police department is preferred in a sworn or non-sworn position.
Specialized Public Safety related training and certifications are strongly desired.
Other requirements and or limitations may be imposed in a conditional offer of employment.
Hourly Rate: $30-35.00 depending on experience


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Good gig. Lots of overtime and details. They used to match $1 for every $3 you put in 403B. Yes they have chapter 90 under Wellesley.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

How about police work, any of that kind of stuff?


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

LA Copper said:


> How about police work, any of that kind of stuff?


Mostly off campus activity. Wellesley PD will utilize them every so often if they need assistance. It could be covering part of the town while WPD is tied up. They’ve also been asked to help with looking for a suspect, block a street off, help with the marathon ect. I know they also provide policing for Olin college in Needham, which is next to Babson. Maybe j809 could elaborate on that.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sounds like a good department, a lot of the stuff they do sounds similar to the expanded role campus police have down here.

I know they have at least one car specifically marked for Olin College. Always thought that was kind of cool considering there is no official Olin College Police Department, just Babson officers that cover the campus.

They have pictures of all their cars here:





__





Medical and Safety Escorts







www.babson.edu


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Tango_Sierra said:


> Mostly off campus activity. Wellesley PD will utilize them every so often if they need assistance. It could be covering part of the town while WPD is tied up. They’ve also been asked to help with looking for a suspect, block a street off, help with the marathon ect. I know they also provide policing for Olin college in Needham, which is next to Babson. Maybe j809 could elaborate on that.


Yes sir. I was there when they opened Olin college which is behind the main campus on the Needham side. All connected but separate college. Don’t know how that is now as it was 20 years ago. We were also needham specials as well as Wellesley and SSPO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

